# IMPORTANT - This lifestyle change will change your LIFE.



## 1001 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello SAS!, I just stumbled upon this forum, and although I have suffered from various forms of mild social anxiety in the past, I never sought help for it. I am writing this post to try to help people suffering from social anxiety, lack of confidence and low motivation. The method has helped me and thousands of other people. This method or should I say lifestyle change is Nofap. To be blunt, nofap is about quitting masturbation and porn for a minimum of 90 days. No matter what you have heard; "but masturbation is healthy!", please give it a shot. Please don't drop it till you try it. Give it 3 weeks. No masturbating. No porn. No edging, and you will realise the potential of nofap, and yourself. I'm not saying that NoFap is the miracle cure, BUT I am certain that it will make everyone here's life MUCH BETTER. Its free, It costs nothing, IT REQUIRES YOU TO DO NOTHING!!! Now to understand why it helps and what we are doing to ourselves with frequent masturbation, watch this video: 



 Then read about the science behind NoFap here: http://www.yourbrainonporn.com/ And join the amazing reddit NoFap community on: http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/ I've only touched on a tip of the iceberg here, there is so much to learn and so much to experience. This post is meant as a push in the right direction. Please, learn and give it the best shot of your life. It is your LIFE after all. Thank you.


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey thanks. I've been trying to do nofap for about 4 months now and I msisetably fail each time. Now that I know it really does cure SA, I'm going to stick with it!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome. I may look into it later.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh boy.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm....


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

This is a ****ing joke. Do you know how insane it is to say that not masturbating will cure Social Anxiety.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

thelonelyloner said:


> This is a ****ing joke. Do you know how insane it is to say that not masturbating will cure Social Anxiety.


I have to agree. I guess having sex would worsen SA too? I don't get it.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Well, since I intended on curbing my porn usage anyway, I'll give 90 days a try. Will update in this thread as I progress. I don't feel a lick of guilt for masturbating and I don't really care if anybody looks down on me for it. What I have grown to despise about it is for a couple days afterwards I'll feel drowsy, less alert, have difficulty retaining information, and develop a headache. In fact I've recently discovered that orgasm is a direct trigger to headaches for me, with the headache coming within minutes of achieving an orgasm. That's my big reason to quit right there.

Let's keep this thread bumped for the next few months, if anybody else on here wishes to take the 90 day challenge with me.



> This is a ****ing joke. Do you know how insane it is to say that not masturbating will cure Social Anxiety.


Of course it's not a cure. But it'd sure help.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Look its this thread again"


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

NOT sure if srs


----------



## pxf (Aug 6, 2012)

i believe not fapping would prob have more positive effects than watching porn almost everyday...because i now live with one of my co workers who's room is directly beside mine now seems like a good time to try it out


----------



## 1001 (Aug 21, 2012)

No this is not a joke... Watch the video and you will see what I mean. Regular internet porn and frequent masturbation have hijacked our dopamine rewards systems causing many negative effects. I'm NOT saying that noFap is a CURE for SA, rather I am saying that it will improve your condition. And considering that you are on a SA forum looking for help, this is probably the best advice you will get.. It just sucks that such advice (to stop masturbating) Is looked at so incredulously. MY CHALLENGE TO ALL THE HATERS: TRY NO PORN NO MASTURBATION FOR 3 WEEKS AND THEN TELL ME HOW YOU FEEL>>> Unless you try it yourself, please DO NOT SHOOT IT DOWN.


----------



## 1001 (Aug 21, 2012)

It feels like the whole world is addicted to porn.. Its shocking.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just don't understand why experts (I read a textbook which encouraged practicing masturbation) keep telling us to stroke it. Just about everyone who stops has said it led to positive changes. Is this is some sort of mass delusion?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I actually tried recently, but I started suffering from masturbation withdrawals if that's even possible. I was getting vivid sexual dreams, shakes, and bady aches. I felt absolutely weird and just gave in. 

I'm going to try again.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I may just limit myself to once a week or biweekly.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

"suggestion" is the key for our freedom !!!!!!

with that we/you can eliminate all limited beliefs we hold.
and no am not talking about hypnosis, but about suggestion.

look it up , read about it.
most books about that subject are from 18 /1900.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The problem I'm having is the more I hold off (even just 1 day) the more frustrated and pissed off I get.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

To a degree, this does work. If you go into it with the right mindset. Its a really simple concept, but it will fail if you let yourself believe it will fail.

I was really depressed for about 3 weeks straight. I could barely getting out of bed. I saw some studies online about this nofap thing and thought "why not?" I'll give it a try.

The effects were pretty strong. I went from masturbating at least once a day to only once a week. What I found was that the extra built up testosterone was translating into more energy and aggressiveness during my work days. Quite honestly, I was really horny. But instead of telling myself "life sucks, I'll go home and masturbate" I did what comes natural to any animal with built up testosterone: start flirting with every girl in sight.

I didn't even know that I was capable of doing this. And for all I know, I actually am terrible at it -- but it felt good and I went with it. I'm no professional on reading body language by any means! But, its surprising how much making someone smile can actually relieve tension on its own.

Yeah I was scared at first, but so desperate for female attention that it didn't matter. I'm a naturally shy person so my attempts to talk to women at my workplace were weak at best. But I found that this actually became somewhat of a strong point -- I wasn't coming off as "too strong." In turn what happened was that I was getting a lot more attention in return: they were coming and talking to me! I think I was sort of "wearing my hormones on my sleeve" because for the first time in my life my body language wasn't scaring people away.

Nofap won't work on its own, you have to have the right mindset too (otherwise you _will _look like a creep). Don't go into it expecting to "win sex" or something: women are people too, and you should treat them accordingly. Actually listen to what they are saying; it'll go a lot farther than trying to "say something cool."


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> The problem I'm having is the more I hold off (even just 1 day) the more frustrated and pissed off I get.


Well, the goal isn't to "feel good." Frustration is the natural male response to horniness. Embrace it. Its there to make you more aggressive, both competitively and sexually.

Don't feel like you are "holding off," in fact don't even use those words. Take that energy and channel it somewhere else. Into work, into a sport, into exercise, or into approaching women. That energy (frustration) is your natural drive telling you to go out and try getting laid. But you've hijacked that natural chemical process and rewired your brain to "seek porn" instead.

Just tell yourself that porn/masturbation is NOT an option, and that you will take all initiative to channel that energy elsewhere.

And most importantly, DON'T beat yourself up if you regress. Remember, you are only human, and failure is a natural part of the process of learning.


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

www.psychologytoday.com/blog/cupids...-the-cowardly-lion-just-masturbating-too-much


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

Placebo effect imo.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jimjam said:


> Well, the goal isn't to "feel good." Frustration is the natural male response to horniness. Embrace it. Its there to make you more aggressive, both competitively and sexually.
> 
> Don't feel like you are "holding off," in fact don't even use those words. Take that energy and channel it somewhere else. Into work, into a sport, into exercise, or into approaching women. That energy (frustration) is your natural drive telling you to go out and try getting laid. But you've hijacked that natural chemical process and rewired your brain to "seek porn" instead.
> 
> ...


ok thanks


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with fapping once a week. Even in a relationship. On the other hand, if you do it 4-5 times a day and seclude yourself to watch porn for many hours, then it might be time to try and challenge yourself to change that way of living.


----------



## loveymiller (Oct 18, 2012)

It depends whether you are very involved in your lifestyle or not.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It's true. I tried it and worked for me. Not only did it help with my SA but it made my vision better and I saved hundreds of dollars from not having to buy razors to shave my palm.

win win situation!


----------



## Giygas (Nov 16, 2012)

Although I don't think stopping entirely is necessary, he makes a very compelling point about internet pornography. If you think about it, our most basic primal wiring is telling us "go make more of you so you'll survive as a species", so it makes a lot of sense that our brains would adapt themselves to flourish where there's opportunities to procreate. Video technology in general has only been around for 150 years, so I can see how subconsciously our minds could still subconsciously see and hear sex happening and think "OK, sitting around by yourself in front of your computer is where you're supposed to be". I can definitely how this subconscious rewiring can contribute quite a lot into consciously thinking "oh god I don't want to go out I don't want to be around people I just don't have the energy for it today".


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I watched the video that OP posted before. There's a *reason* why scientists don't really experiment to see if watching and fapping porn causes social anxiety or depression. Because it doesn't.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> I watched the video that OP posted before. There's a *reason* why scientists don't really experiment to see if watching and fapping porn causes social anxiety or depression. Because it doesn't.


How would they know unless they experimented?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

yup and drinking too much water will give you cancer.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I jerked off so many times in one day that my brain shut off and I could no longer interact with people! THIS IS SRS GUIZE.


In all seriousness though, to me it's not a problem until it takes up time in which you are supposed to be doing something important.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

My god! That was the problem all the time! Because I liked touching myself!

Thank god I have seen the light and am cured! It was so easy all along I feel so stupid ever trying anything else. I wish I knew this back in like middle school before I even knew what fapping was. It would have saved me a lot of trouble.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Now I'm no expert on masterbation but I do hold my own...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I smell a troll.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

49erJT said:


> I have to agree. I guess having sex would worsen SA too? I don't get it.


Masturbation isnt sex. Its pretty obvious, plus it says it in like the first 3 min of the video why that is.

But yea I always knew "its healthy to masturbate" was some kind of propoganda. Its ****ing bull**** how bull**** circulating around lol but this thread isnt bull****


----------



## F0X (Dec 1, 2012)

Tell that to my buddy who becomes a ROYAL pain when he hasn't... Yeah... Not sure I buy this... will research more but my studies thus far have all evolved around balance. If you have a porn addiction or are an orgasm addict then you should address that in a realistic manner and get help, but I have always heard that stopping something cold turkey is sometimes over stressful to the point where it doesn't benefit you that much. 

Everyone is different so I'm not saying that if you think you can benefit fom something like this thatyou shouldnt try it. The worst that can happen is some disappointment but you never know until you try I suppose...

Good luck nofapers!


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

SomniferumPapi said:


> Masturbation isnt sex. Its pretty obvious, plus it says it in like the first 3 min of the video why that is.
> 
> But yea I always knew "its healthy to masturbate" was some kind of propoganda. Its ****ing bull**** how bull**** circulating around lol but this thread isnt bull****


An orgasm is an orgasm, your body can't tell the difference


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

OP makes total sense, porn is nothing like sex and even as a virgin I can say that... only thing is that I can do days without no problem, it doesn't change a thing though..yeah im happier with more energy buy my life is exactly the same and no opportunities are going to open up to me simply by not fapping. So its not for me, as much as I don't care for porn.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

GD8 said:


> An orgasm is an orgasm, your body can't tell the difference


Dude, Im sorry but that was a really close-minded response for real...
Im just going to say this a random fact...Practitioners of "Sex Magick" use the power of climbing up to the orgasm as a tool to accomplish things. And Orgasm is the ultimate focus where they direct the willpower to what they want to accomplish.

Then of course there is the Psychology or spiritual aspects of it. Coping mechanisms also...SOO many things to consider and "your body cant tell the difference" is such a close-minded response. No offense, im just being real


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Im gonna give this a shot today. I already drained the sack 6 times and now my balls are sore. i barely got the strength to move. Maybe not masutrbating increases feelings of oxytocin? That would explain the more social bonding empathy and connection if any of that accures.


----------



## erichouse (Mar 17, 2012)

There's something to this NoFap. I'm on day 1. Yesterday I got off like 4 times and said enough is enough. I once went 7 days of NoFap, and my confidence was off the charts. I believe I ended up getting like 2 phone numbers from 2 decent looking girls. My wanting to socialize and fear of socializing was pretty much gone. I'm excited to try this again and I can only imagine what 90 days will do. Also, as further evidence I've been masturbating at least once a day for the past 2 months and my SA is as bad as ever.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

Interesting article here:
http://yourbrainonporn.com/was-the-cowardly-lion-just-masturbating-too-much


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

In the time it took you to read the original post, you could have saved hundreds of dollars by switching to Geico!


----------



## alex70 (Dec 15, 2012)

I suffered SA for many years. As I suffered a lot of culpability from masturbation, many time I tried to nofap by the past. I must say that yes, it makes a change with the SA but I was never cured from this. Many times I surprised myself at smiling to others, thing I would never do b4. But after a while it became too much difficult, I had sex dreams every night, wake up horny and finaly spent my days just thinking about sex.
Haha.
Anyway, it was 10 years before, now I still have SA but I made tremendous changes in my life, including girlfriend, job and fitness.

I have a new GF since 5 months, she is very attractive and we have sex maybe 2 times a day. I havent masturbated since at least 10 months. But my SA is always at the same level it was before and I never experienced the same feeling after a nofap period ! I must say that Im very gready of sex (my GF love it very much too). 

So are we talking about no masturbation at all, or about no sex at all ???


----------



## LanKaster (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah I remember that feeling going three weeks without porn and then not craving it. I used to be able to do that as﻿ a kid, I think I stopped this though because I could remember after I went back to porn it hurt to ejaculate.


----------



## stradd (Feb 17, 2012)

If it works then that's cool but for me, I wouldn't bother. It's relaxing, doesn't take much time, and it's free! All you have to do is fap fap fap for 2 minutes and the fun stuff starts flying everywhere.


----------



## solitaryazzman (Dec 20, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> I just don't understand why experts (I read a textbook which encouraged practicing masturbation) keep telling us to stroke it. Just about everyone who stops has said it led to positive changes. Is this is some sort of mass delusion?


That's what I was thinking. I feel like I wish I'd known this when I was younger.


----------



## Hawx79 (Dec 11, 2012)

Im busy with this also!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> I watched the video that OP posted before. There's a *reason* why scientists don't really experiment to see if watching and fapping porn causes social anxiety or depression. Because it doesn't.


Why would a scientist a doctor or any expert want to help you out of anxiety or depression. They get big $ from pharmaceutical manufacturers to keep u on drugs


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

solitaryazzman said:


> That's what I was thinking. I feel like I wish I'd known this when I was younger.


When I first started my dad found out he told me to stop that it would limit my growth n energy. I didn't listen


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

I havent even read the posts but I BET YOU there is those pessimistic little buggers crawling around here, having nothing useful to add, just whining to the mods "close the threeeaaddd" lol please be open minded about this people!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I swear to god, nofap is like a cult. All of the effects are purely due to the placebo effect and the power of positive thinking.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Eh, hello? Nutrition and exercise? Jeezis. Also; I really am fed up with this. We've heard it plenty times before. Thank you and goodbye. Freakin' religious freaks, always obcesssed with other peoples genitals. IDK...


----------



## SammyC (Oct 20, 2010)

cloister2 said:


> How would they know unless they experimented?


Exactly, but people dont get this. Just because there haven't been a study yet they just assume there's nothing to it.



Revenwyn said:


> I smell a troll.


It's so ignorant of you, you have probably not even watched the videos on yourbrainonporn.com that explains how and why this affects your brain.

It's about overstimulation and too much dopamine gets released. It's pretty funny, when I first started I felt about the same effects when I was starting my SSRI-medication. After a week I had serious moodswings, just like on SSRI. But after a while it got better and I dont have the same kind of anxiety as I used to have.

This really seems to work for me. Dont get me wrong, I really enjoy porn and to fap, but since I feel better I stay away from it.



thelonelyloner said:


> This is a ****ing joke. Do you know how insane it is to say that not masturbating will cure Social Anxiety.


So if your brain have a more stable dopamine-production instead of the rollercoaster you have now, you dont think it would help with the SA you're having? Are you kidding me?


----------



## SammyC (Oct 20, 2010)

Too many people here see themselves as victims and feel sorry for themselves. SA is pure hell but you could atleast try NoFap for 3 weeks before you make your "this is bull****, I just know it"-posts.

Atleast watch this video:
http://www.yourbrainonporn.com/garys-tedx-talk-great-porn-experiment/


----------

